# promedications



## afreakyone (May 15, 2014)

It seems like everyone is high on All Day Chemist. Anyone have experience with Promedications net site?


----------



## Get Some (May 15, 2014)

promeds is not like ADC at all, they sell steroids and to me it looks like a Geneza run site


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2014)

Get Some said:


> promeds is not like ADC at all, they sell steroids and to me it looks like a Geneza run site



It is indeed.


----------



## afreakyone (May 15, 2014)

Good enough for me. I'll take those comments and be cautious. Going stay away from ProMeds.  
On another note, how does ADC work.  Do I need a script when ordering there?


----------



## Iron1 (May 15, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> Do I need a script when ordering there?



Some do, depends on what you're looking at.

From their "About Us" page: 


			
				ADC said:
			
		

> Most medications on this website will require a prescription from a licensed Doctor.


http://www.alldaychemist.com/content/4-aboutus


----------



## afreakyone (May 15, 2014)

Just looking at ancillaries, an AI and some hcg. Is a script needed for these or has people had sucess without one.


----------



## stonetag (May 15, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> Just looking at ancillaries, an AI and some hcg. Is a script needed for these or has people had sucess without one.


Don't need a script, just order, wait, receive in 15 days, use.
Hold up..not sure about HCG.


----------



## afreakyone (May 16, 2014)

Anybody have any info on the HCG?  Script or no script?


----------



## graniteman (May 16, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> Anybody have any info on the HCG?  Script or no script?



Some of them have hcg, I've never been asked for a script. They don't sell controlled substances so I think a script is not a 'real' issue


----------

